# Screws keep unscrewing



## mikeagby (Aug 27, 2008)

I just recently got my 3 type D cubes and my new A cores and old A cores. I put in the new A core and old A core into 2 of my type D cubes. I played with both cubes A LOT for the past 3 days and i noticed both cubes got really loose. the cube with the old type A core, one side the screw unscrews really fast. so i retightened the tentsion on both cubes to the tightest. after about couple of hours of playing again they started getting looser.

How do I prevent the screws from unscrewing?

Both cubes are not lubed. Reason is cuz I'm just breaking the cubes in first before lubing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 27, 2008)

Line the inside of the core with super glue. 

By Inside I mean each place where the screw is going to go.

*Let it dry* and then put the screws. Screwing them in will be harder to do but it will hold out better.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 27, 2008)

And this problem has already been mentioned...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5789

I also have that same problem... Thanks waffle-ijm, I will try that.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 27, 2008)

i had a type b diy that literally unscrewed itself and fell to pieces... twice... on two different sides! hahaha


----------



## mikeagby (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry i searched but didnt find anything.

i put super glue on the screws and let those dry. and it works for now. hopefully the screws will stay in.

thanks guys


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 28, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i had a type b diy that literally unscrewed itself and fell to pieces... twice... on two different sides! hahaha


That also happened to me.... 
You should read this post.



mikeagby said:


> sorry i searched but didnt find anything.
> 
> i put super glue on the screws and let those dry. and it works for now. hopefully the screws will stay in.
> 
> thanks guys


What did you search?

Hmm I tried it and it didn't work... I don't think I got the glue in all the way into the core though..... I waited for like 4 hours for it to dry... I'll try it again later...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Hmm I tried it and it didn't work... I don't think I got the glue in all the way into the core though..... I waited for like 4 hours for it to dry... I'll try it again later...



Just keep lining the insides with coats of super glue.

Happens all the time to my Rubik's.com DIY. So my core looks like its completely filled up


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 28, 2008)

Epoxy is also good, that's what I use when this happens. Put a drip of it on the screw tip, mount it and let it dry. Then the screw is still possible to twist but much harder than before.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 28, 2008)

so do you put the super glue on the tip of the screw or in the type a core, also do you need to do this if it is an unused type a core???


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> so do you put the super glue on the tip of the screw or in the type a core, also do you need to do this if it is an unused type a core???


You can do either methods, they both work.

You can use it on any DIY core that is not like smashed to pieces.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait.... So do I put it on JUST the tip of the screw, and if so, do I put the screw in the core right after, or wait for the glue to dry and then put it in the core? (that probably was a runon sentence, but I don't really care about the grammar, so please don't correct it if it is =])

Also, I just ordered a type d cube with an old type a core, but I was wondering if the type d springs and screws should be used, or the type a. Which is it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

always wait for them to dry if you ever want to take them out or adjust them again.

no idea about your order. Rubik's.com DIY has always been my main


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 30, 2008)

xtenglong said:


> Also, I just ordered a type d cube with an old type a core, but I was wondering if the type d springs and screws should be used, or the type a. Which is it?


Use Type D springs.

It's the Type D cube, with a old Type A core. That means Type D cubies, centers, center caps, screws, and springs. Then it's just the old Type A core.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 31, 2008)

does anybody think they can make a pic or something showing how much of the glue should be on it? do i put it in the core? or the tip of the screw? if it's in the core, how do i put it in there?


----------



## mikeagby (Aug 31, 2008)

i put the super glue on the tip of the screws. i put 2 coats so that the glue was a little thick. so far the screws aren't moving and have been breaking in my cubes for the past 3 days


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

if it gets too thick use some nail polish remover to take out some excess and and try again.


----------



## roaggarwal (Apr 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Line the inside of the core with super glue.
> 
> By Inside I mean each place where the screw is going to go.
> 
> *Let it dry* and then put the screws. Screwing them in will be harder to do but it will hold out better.



will gorilla glue work? and if so for how long to let it dry?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 5, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Line the inside of the core with super glue.
> ...



depends on what it says on the back of the bottle. I'm pretty sure it will work but I've only had success with regular superglue.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Gorilla Glue takes like, 30 seconds to dry.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had this work with Gorilla Glue.


----------



## roaggarwal (Apr 5, 2010)

is there a way to tell which section of the core is stripped from just the core?


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 6, 2010)

What I do is I put plumber's tape on the screws. It work's..


----------

